# Insuance for a modified r33 gtr who do you use?



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Folks

so who do you use for oyur insurance for your modified Skylines and whats your age and premium if you don't mind sharing the info? any good recommendations as I am 50 this March so not a boy racer lol


regards

Martyn


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Mad Maxd life begins at 40 so you definitely qualify as a boy racer!


----------



## Fordy (Jan 20, 2014)

Sky insurance 31 and it's £600 a year or there abouts.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

36, used to be ~£600 a year: R33 GTR with 436 bhp, agreed value and like for like replacement of my parts. Paid around £1600 this year, my premiums have been coming down the last 4 years after an accident (started at £2500 following the accident, 4 years ago) Not my fault, but I had to claim off of my own insurance as my accident was caused by some idiot dropping debris all over the road! 

With Adrian Flux atm, but might move after it has been 5 years from my accident if my premium doesn't come down more. Car should also be garaged by then anyway, which will also help.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

37, East London postcode, £500


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

51, Classicline insurance, agreed value, like for like parts all mods declared. £340.


----------



## Fordy (Jan 20, 2014)

Adrian flux are scum bags. I had a civic vti as a second car a few years ago to keep the miles off my evo. I had been using it daily for work up and down the m6. One morning I skidded into the back of an old jetta at like 5mph. Adrian flux told me I wasn't insured as when I took out the policy I didn't tell them specificly I wanted to commute in it. I didn't know you even had to tell them. I assumed that's what 90% of people do in their cars. Aparently not.


----------



## LongRat (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm with you Fordy. This is not a company you would want to deal with. I'm very happy with Greenlight Insurance.


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

Im new to a GTR ive previously had 4 GTST's, Not had a private car on the road in 3 years now, Just taken out only today insurance with Adrian flux and im paying £700. Age 31 with mods declared. A little pricey but i can live with it for 12 months


----------



## LongRat (Apr 9, 2012)

Just watch out they don't contact you in a few weeks demanding more money, or threaten to cancel your policy. That's what they did to me.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Mad Maxd,

I'd be more than happy to get one of our sales department to get in touch with a quote for you. I'll PM you now with a bit more info. 

Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## zakthomas (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm 22, been quoted around 1600 with Adrian flux for my R32 GT-R I'm in the process of buying, all mods declared and like for like replacement. 

Is there anywhere else I can look for potentially a better deal?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm with flux, triple car policy - 39 with Full NCB £1900
R33 has an agreed value and is quite modified. £70k
Q7 is high value £55k
L200 is mid value £25k

I struggled to find another company that would do an agreed value on the R33.


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

*Renewal*

just been quoted 983 buy flux for my 33 its a piss take im 51 this time full no claims had gtrs for 6 yrs now sky ins and green light wont touch the bb area due to the scum who do the crash for cash scams any ideas guys


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

keith michaels mate. Can vouch for them.


----------

